# I Think I'm the Best Driver on the West Coast (Any Other Flawless Drivers?)



## apollo11 (Jun 27, 2015)

I think I'm the best driver on the west coast. I started recently and have done 43 rides so far, and have a perfect 5.0 score for every ride. I bet I can maintain this perfect score forever - I'm that good. I wish Uber gave out bonuses to people like me - I make their company look good. After rides people _initiate shaking my hand. 
_
Hah; I know this sounds like a joke but it's not (though, yes, I am being flamboyant on purpose).

Does anyone else have a longer perfect record than me?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uberjax! Welcome back!


----------



## apollo11 (Jun 27, 2015)

Lol. I don't know who that is but I promise I'm a brand new part time driver - just doing this for fun and extra cash. I don't know how to make you believe I'm not a 2nd account troll but I promise I'm not.


----------



## apollo11 (Jun 27, 2015)

I am curious though if anyone has beaten my perfect record length. I wonder how long I can keep it up. Happy to take Q's from anyone asking for tips.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

apollo11 said:


> I am curious though if anyone has beaten my perfect record length. I wonder how long I can keep it up. Happy to take Q's from anyone asking for tips.


This is the first post that made me LOL today, so you get credit for that.


----------



## apollo11 (Jun 27, 2015)

What's your score, Elelegido? What's your best 5.0 streak?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

apollo11 said:


> What's your score, Elelegido? What's your best 5.0 streak?


If it were greater than 3 in a row I would be most displeased with myself.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

You're still new soon you will realize that you don't get any financial reward or recognition for rating and won't care as much. Life cycle of an Uber driver.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

5.0 and a dollar will not even buy you a cup of coffee . good for you ,im far from perfect and i dont get perfect riders that all give 5's either.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

apollo11 said:


> I think I'm the best driver on the west coast. I started recently and have done 43 rides so far, and have a perfect 5.0 score for every ride. I bet I can maintain this perfect score forever - I'm that good. I wish Uber gave out bonuses to people like me - I make their company look good. After rides people _initiate shaking my hand.
> _
> Hah; I know this sounds like a joke but it's not (though, yes, I am being flamboyant on purpose).
> 
> Does anyone else have a longer perfect record than me?


Are you the One who had hero role in "The Driver" movie?


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

apollo11 said:


> I think I'm the best driver on the west coast. I started recently and have done 43 rides so far, and have a perfect 5.0 score for every ride. I bet I can maintain this perfect score forever - I'm that good. I wish Uber gave out bonuses to people like me - I make their company look good. After rides people _initiate shaking my hand.
> _
> Hah; I know this sounds like a joke but it's not (though, yes, I am being flamboyant on purpose).
> 
> Does anyone else have a longer perfect record than me?


One day I hope to be as good as you. You are amazing!!!!


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Oooh, that bitter feeling after you get your first ding. "Nooo! What went wrong?! Who was it?! How could they?! But I did nothing wrong!!!"
Brace yourself mate 
I'm getting complains from the morons on "knowledge of the city" according to weekly summaries sometimes. After driving in NYC for 20 years. Sure, those kids know city better.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

apollo11 said:


> I think I'm the best driver on the west coast. I started recently and have done 43 rides so far, and have a perfect 5.0 score for every ride. I bet I can maintain this perfect score forever - I'm that good. I wish Uber gave out bonuses to people like me - I make their company look good. After rides people _initiate shaking my hand.
> _
> Hah; I know this sounds like a joke but it's not (though, yes, I am being flamboyant on purpose).
> 
> Does anyone else have a longer perfect record than me?


Another new driver who has figured it all!
I bet all your female riders ask you if you want to see their **** as well!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

My last 120 rides are 4.97 and I have 2200 rides. Wait until you have 500 rides and come back to report.


----------



## why uber why (Jan 9, 2015)

Screw you and your rating ! 1 week in and you think your hot shit . Do it full time for a year and come back . ****ing part timers are ruining this stupid gig for the people that are TRYING to make money . Enjoy your beer money ! ....in all seriousness do you really think you're that great at driving or just maybe much better at brown nosing considering you're still new ! Please dont take this too personal ,its probably all true but i just feel like giving you shit because your exactly what feeds this vicious animal called uber and keeps passengers thinking were all killing it moneywise and dont need tips or respect ! Oh yeah tips, did you get any ?! Im turning into a bitter old cabby over here . Sorry cab drivers ! Alot of you guys are doing better than uber /lyft guys and most have my respect .


----------



## UberXpert2020 (Jun 12, 2015)

why uber why said:


> Screw you and your rating ! 1 week in and you think your hot shit . Do it full time for a year and come back . ****ing part timers are ruining this stupid gig for the people that are TRYING to make money . Enjoy your beer money ! ....in all seriousness do you really think your that great at driving or just maybe much better at brown nosing considering your still new ! Please dont take this too serious, i mean its probably all true but i just feel like giving you shit because your exactly what feeds this vicious animal called uber and keeps passengers thinking were all killing it moneywise and dont need tips or respect ! Oh yeah tips, did you get any ?! Im turning into a bitter old cabby over here . Sorry cab drivers ! Alot of you guys are doing better than uber /lyft guys and most have my respect . But the op , he could go drive off a cliff !!DIPSHIT


-- I have a feeling this is someone from UBER and he/she is not up to any good!


----------



## apollo11 (Jun 27, 2015)

Red : Yes I do think about my first ding and I know it will come eventually. When it does I'm going to be pretty bummed! I hope to hit 500 with a perfect score.

UberXTampa : Haha. No the female passengers are usually the ones who do not want to talk - even though I am handsome, smart, and nice. I think it's just because they are worried about drivers hitting on them, so they try not to be too talkative. Not all of them are like this, but over all many more women than men do not want to talk. I realize that hitting 500 with a perfect score will be tough - but I'll try. I'll report back again at 100 with my score. 

why uber why : Bro you are a disgruntled taxi driver now! Haha. It's so funny the circle of discontent in this business. First it was the yellow cabs hating on you for undercutting them. Now it's the FT drivers hating on the friendly PT drivers who do this for beer money (or grad student debt money, in my case). Also, you are right, I haven't received a single tip. But I've been asked once by a PAX if they were supposed to tip and I said no. I did this because I have respect for Uber and I want to follow the rules they gave me in the online training - which specifically instruct us to tell passengers that no tips are required.


----------



## apollo11 (Jun 27, 2015)

Oh I posted this story in the Pay section of the forum already, but I want to also share that my best fare ever was a 3.3x surge 15 mile rush hour - over an hour in traffic - $117 fare, where I still got 5 stars because I'm so good. I made $93 on that one from my commute from my office back to the area where I live and I was home after that.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

apollo11 said:


> I think I'm the best driver on the west coast. I started recently and have done 43 rides so far, and have a perfect 5.0 score for every ride. I bet I can maintain this perfect score forever - I'm that good. I wish Uber gave out bonuses to people like me - I make their company look good. After rides people _initiate shaking my hand.
> _
> Hah; I know this sounds like a joke but it's not (though, yes, I am being flamboyant on purpose).
> 
> Does anyone else have a longer perfect record than me?


Bro you should open driving school and start teaching


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

he is wasting his talent for $1 a mile. I heard top gears new show needs a new stig.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

apollo11 said:


> Oh I posted this story in the Pay section of the forum already, but I want to also share that my best fare ever was a 3.3x surge 15 mile rush hour - over an hour in traffic - $117 fare, where I still got 5 stars because I'm so good. I made $93 on that one from my commute from my office back to the area where I live and I was home after that.


You're my idol. How long have you been driving?

Please continue to share your wisdom with us.

Where do you buy your gas?

Where should I get replacement tires?

Any good brake shops?

Where do you get your oil changed?


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

You told Pax they didnt have to tip, and for that i have to hate you.


----------



## apollo11 (Jun 27, 2015)

Optimus Uber : I know you're being sarcastic, but I've been driving two weeks now. I'll definitely continue to share good stories and successes. Like I said I'm going to report back @ 100 trips and let you all know if I'm still a 5 star driver or not. My advice for getting 5 stars is just being friendly and helpful, being intelligent, driving a new and clean car, and also being a good driver.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Intelligent...a good driver...I knew I was messing up somewhere ... Uber on!

I think you have set a record ... Let other newbies try and top you!

Driving UberX right?


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

apollo11 said:


> No the female passengers are usually the ones who do not want to talk - even though I am handsome, smart, and nice. I think it's just because they are worried about drivers hitting on them


It's prolly because ladies can see through your over eagerness to ingratiate yourself.


apollo11 said:


> Also, you are right, I haven't received a single tip. But I've been asked once by a PAX if they were supposed to tip and I said no. I did this because I have respect for Uber and I want to follow the rules they gave me in the online training - which specifically instruct us to tell passengers that no tips are required.


 Uber loves ya! Your Star Rating is going to be over 5+ Stars pretty soon! You know banks have begun paying interest on Five Stars deposited in Drivers Savings Accounts! 


apollo11 said:


> Happy to take Q's from anyone asking for tips.


*The Tyranny Of Uber's Rating System | An Attempt At Changing It*


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

apollo11 said:


> Optimus Uber : I know you're being sarcastic, but I've been driving two weeks now. I'll definitely continue to share good stories and successes. Like I said I'm going to report back @ 100 trips and let you all know if I'm still a 5 star driver or not. My advice for getting 5 stars is just being friendly and helpful, being intelligent, driving a new and clean car, and also being a good driver.


Ok couple of things. I was letting you have your moment. I was going with you on it.

But, you just said an oxymoron. You used uber and being intelligent in the same post.

Sorry man. I was enjoying what you had to offer until I read that.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

No need to drive a new car for this business. I take pride in driving the oldest car possible. This is to maintain my profit margin higher. No need to use a new car that depreciates fast. I am doing my car detailing myself. Most pax are amaze at how new my car looks when I tell the year and mileage. 

Ratings are like food traveling through your digesting system. It takes at least a day for a rated trip to reflect into your dashboard. If customers have not yet rated, that time is even longer and until next time you take a trip. New drivers have a 50 graced 5 stars. Until you have 50 rated trips, that 5 star you see is not what you earned from your services. 

By the way, can you enlighten us with what kind of color coordination you use with your suit and tie and whether you use gloves, open doors and act like a butler as well


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

*TROLL ALERT!* I know, even this post gives him troll points, but not as many as some other posts here have given him. He is keeping the Junior Arbiters at Troll Central, in Paris, France busy with this one.


----------



## why uber why (Jan 9, 2015)

@apollo 11 Once you have thousands of rides completed like most of us here you will be singing a different tune . Once you realize how terrible the pay really is for this line of work you are going to want tips . Lots of us including myself were just as disillusioned as you in the beginning .
I Dont really want you to drive off a cliff ! I do want you to see the ugly truth but that might take some time (took me a while myself ) or it might never happen considering you only do it part time and probably dont need to be doing this or maybe you are just an uber employee and not actually driving . 

You might get a little disgruntled yourself if you spend a year doing something and watch your earnings decrease and have to spend more money on gas and 3 to 4 more hours in your car to earn less or close to what you use to make .

This is mostly due to tons of new drivers like yourself that start doing this with bright eyes and big smiles not knowing what kind of money use to be made with this and how now the only people actually making it are the higher ups at uber .Maybe where you work its not flooded with drivers to the point of there being no surge higher than 1.7 and those are rare to see much less actually get . Maybe you cant do simple math and have yet to really figure out how much you stand to lose and not actually earn in the long run . 

Tips are definitely accepted and needed . At most you should say its not necessary but it is appreciated or something to that effect . Once you give hundreds of short unprofitable rides to servers, bartenders and others that survive on tips as well (and are better off money wise than most of us ) and dont get tips from them as well you might start to see the light. Are we not providing a service picking people up in our personal vehicles , acting like a limo driver trying to accomodate them , risking our personal safety and car in the process while all they do is pour drinks or bring food to people that tip them very generously and at no risk to there health might i add . But no we dont need tips ?! ,thats just insane , unjust and literally 3rd world customs and treatment like being treated like a rickshaw driver or like a mule with no feelings , hop on my back and ill take you up the hill for free . Trust me we need tips at this point .

I am getting disgruntled its true but I didn't start this way and thats all because of the things mentioned above . I knew in doing this i would mostly be making money for some billionare but at first i thought I could get a little slice of the pie myself . Seeing how thats far from true and all i see now is even more being taken from me every week with the stupid safe ride fees included I have become more than disgruntled. 

I am working on an exit plan and will just do this part time in the future as im taking classes ( paid classes) . Its just lame cause i thought uber would be my newfound career that i actually could enjoy a year back but having nothing saved and nothing to show for my past efforts besides no social life or weekends off any more im heading in a different direction .

As far as actual driving trust that you would not keep up with most here if you had to . I've been hauling ass for a long time on the streets and the race track in a car much faster than any uber mobile you will see .

Good luck and dont drive off a cliff .


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

apollo11 said:


> I am curious though if anyone has beaten my perfect record length. I wonder how long I can keep it up. Happy to take Q's from anyone asking for tips.


Good luck, you'll be frustrated one day::)


----------



## why uber why (Jan 9, 2015)

To make clear we all have probably had hundreds if not thousands of rides rated 5 stars , i know i have and recieved good feed back from riders and texts from uber stating were ( I 'm) in the top 5% of highest rated drivers in our city. Sadly it does nothing for you besides keeping you around making money for them not you with some false sense of accomplishment . How about giving a bonus for being a great driver instead of offering money to trick my friends into doing this joke of a career . Both my friend and my cousin quit within two to three months ! No , I didnt refer them .


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> No need to drive a new car for this business. I take pride in driving the oldest car possible. This is to maintain my profit margin higher. No need to use a new car that depreciates fast. I am doing my car detailing myself. Most pax are amaze at how new my car looks when I tell the year and mileage.
> 
> Ratings are like food traveling through your digesting system. It takes at least a day for a rated trip to reflect into your dashboard. If customers have not yet rated, that time is even longer and until next time you take a trip. New drivers have a 50 graced 5 stars. Until you have 50 rated trips, that 5 star you see is not what you earned from your services.
> 
> By the way, can you enlighten us with what kind of color coordination you use with your suit and tie and whether you use gloves, open doors and act like a butler as well


What car do you drive for Uber?


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

elelegido said:


> What car do you drive for Uber?


Prius 2008, gen 2, 174k miles


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

apollo11 said:


> I think I'm the best driver on the west coast. I started recently and have done 43 rides so far, and have a perfect 5.0 score for every ride. I bet I can maintain this perfect score forever - I'm that good. I wish Uber gave out bonuses to people like me - I make their company look good. After rides people _initiate shaking my hand.
> _
> Hah; I know this sounds like a joke but it's not (though, yes, I am being flamboyant on purpose).
> 
> Does anyone else have a longer perfect record than me?


What you don't know about the rating system will come up and bite you.
1. Most PAX don't rate drivers period.
2. Most PAX don't rate drivers after the ride, if they do rate you at all. They are prompted when they next use the app.
3. It can be weeks before your actual rating is known.
4. Fourty-three rides is what most of us do in 2 working evenings. Fourty-three rides is not enough to determine anything except you have not been suspended.... yet.

Wait a bit before bragging.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

clearly no one in this forum can match your record, so keep it up newbie


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

apollo11 said:


> I am curious though if anyone has beaten my perfect record length. I wonder how long I can keep it up. Happy to take Q's from anyone asking for tips.


43 rides is like saying you are hung with 2".........


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Uberjax! Welcome back!


Exactly what I was gonna say when I saw the title- and didn't HE get reamed without any Lube by UBER!

Perfect drivers are a threat to UBER and its driverless cars ambition.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

apollo11 said:


> Red : Yes I do think about my first ding and I know it will come eventually. When it does I'm going to be pretty bummed! I hope to hit 500 with a perfect score.
> 
> UberXTampa : Haha. No the female passengers are usually the ones who do not want to talk - even though I am handsome, smart, and nice. I think it's just because they are worried about drivers hitting on them, so they try not to be too talkative. Not all of them are like this, but over all many more women than men do not want to talk. I realize that hitting 500 with a perfect score will be tough - but I'll try. I'll report back again at 100 with my score.
> 
> why uber why : Bro you are a disgruntled taxi driver now! Haha. It's so funny the circle of discontent in this business. First it was the yellow cabs hating on you for undercutting them. Now it's the FT drivers hating on the friendly PT drivers who do this for beer money (or grad student debt money, in my case). Also, you are right, I haven't received a single tip. But I've been asked once by a PAX if they were supposed to tip and I said no. I did this because I have respect for Uber and I want to follow the rules they gave me in the online training - which specifically instruct us to tell passengers that no tips are required.


I cry foul! Female PAX are just as likely to talk as male PAX. 
There are no sexual barriers to chatting. 
The PAX that don't want to talk pull out their phone, or plug in headphones. 
You can tell by a clipped response to any question they don't want to talk to the driver.

Personally I believe the female PAX actually talk more than male PAX once they get going and figure out you are harmless.

You are harmless right?


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

He thinks strippers like him too i bet.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

alln said:


> Are you the One who had hero role in "The Driver" movie?


I heard White House looking for drivers to drive Obama, he will probably qualify for that job.


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

apollo11 said:


> Optimus Uber : I know you're being sarcastic, but I've been driving two weeks now. I'll definitely continue to share good stories and successes. Like I said I'm going to report back @ 100 trips and let you all know if I'm still a 5 star driver or not. My advice for getting 5 stars is just being friendly and helpful, being intelligent, driving a new and clean car, and also being a good driver.


Can you please come to our city in North East DC and drive there, let's see how long your rating lasts. Pax in that are don't reply hello and don't even talk in 1 hour drive. Every corner over there shady people selling drugs, and highest murder rate in east coast.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> *TROLL ALERT!* I know, even this post gives him troll points, but not as many as some other posts here have given him. He is keeping the Junior Arbiters at Troll Central, in Paris, France busy with this one.


He could be trolling, although this is not a very good attempt at it if it is.

I think he's just an obviously young guy who's excited because he has found validation of himself in 50 or so people rating him 5 stars for his work. Some people like / need others to validate them. Then he comes on here to publicize his validation from customers and to seek more validation and pats on the back from forum members.

There's nothing wrong in taking pride in your work, even Uber work. But if you need to brag and boast about it in exchange for attention then you come across as... well... needy.


----------



## apollo11 (Jun 27, 2015)

elelegido Hah, yea I guess I agree. What's wrong with a little bragging, though? I think by definition anyone who posts in a forum is seeking some level of validation. So you and I are in the same boat.


----------



## KingTravisHasNoClothes (Jun 11, 2015)

apollo11 said:


> I think I'm the best driver on the west coast. I started recently and have done 43 rides so far, and have a perfect 5.0 score for every ride. I bet I can maintain this perfect score forever - I'm that good. I wish Uber gave out bonuses to people like me - I make their company look good. After rides people _initiate shaking my hand.
> _
> Hah; I know this sounds like a joke but it's not (though, yes, I am being flamboyant on purpose).
> 
> Does anyone else have a longer perfect record than me?


Bravo Apallo11 on your ground breaking achievement and may I be the first to recommend you , yes YOU . May I have a drumroll please ........... June 2015 6th Star award !

Not for your 43 rides of a life time. But for being the first driver to travel to the furthest corners of the universe without leaving the earth, well done my good man . By the way do you keep nude pics of yourself in your wallet to gaze at between rides ?. It's obvious moonbeam that the 5.0 is merely an extension for your penis.
PS; Travis, how was your weekend?


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

apollo11 said:


> elelegido Hah, yea I guess I agree. What's wrong with a little bragging, though? I think by definition anyone who posts in a forum is seeking some level of validation. So you and I are in the same boat.


Brag all you want, it's funny.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

apollo11 said:


> Optimus Uber : I know you're being sarcastic, but I've been driving two weeks now. I'll definitely continue to share good stories and successes. Like I said I'm going to report back @ 100 trips and let you all know if I'm still a 5 star driver or not. My advice for getting 5 stars is just being friendly and helpful, being intelligent, driving a new and clean car, and also being a good driver.


What are you doing, sitting outside church on a Sunday with a bible in your hand? Drive a few drunks around, mix with a few students and add a dose of "you must be a narcissistic idiot" to see what your true rating should be.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Sour. Grapes. 

still no challengers on your achievement ...


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)




----------



## superjtrdr (Jun 9, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> My last 120 rides are 4.97 and I have 2200 rides. Wait until you have 500 rides and come back to report.


I am at 4.94 for 130 rides with an overall 4.8 but I am on a roll. It's usually about this time that I go into a bad week.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

superjtrdr said:


> I am at 4.94 for 130 rides with an overall 4.8 but I am on a roll. It's usually about this time that I go into a bad week.


I know exactly why my rating improved.
I cut my driving time by more than half after the cuts. This somehow helped my score. Prior to cuts I was at 4.89-4.91 range.after cuts I started working more to make up for the cuts but my ratings took a dive to 4.86 because of the past midnight pickups. Now I accepted that I will not be allowed to make good money and there is no reason to destroy myself trying, I only drive when I really want to, in good weather, in good traffic, when there is no rain etc...


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

CommanderXL said:


> View attachment 9080


"He was very personable and HE OFFERED WATER"

Please leave the forum immediately.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Back to you newbie OP - get driving!


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

CommanderXL said:


> View attachment 9080


That was last 2 weeks in Tampa...East Coast champion so far .. 94 out of 97 rides.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> That was last 2 weeks in Tampa...East Coast champion so far .. 94 out of 97 rides.


Aren't champions supposed to win something? Look Ma, I was given 96 imaginary stars that don't really exist.

Wow, thanks Uber.

The real champion is the guy who does next to f**k all in order to keep his car clean and tidy, plays his own music, denies aux cords, 5-in-an-x, water, snacks and all the other BS requested of drivers, who rocks a 4.60 and gets paid exactly the same as the 5.0 driver.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

apollo11 said:


> I think I'm the best driver on the west coast. I started recently and have done 43 rides so far, and have a perfect 5.0 score for every ride. I bet I can maintain this perfect score forever - I'm that good. I wish Uber gave out bonuses to people like me - I make their company look good. After rides people _initiate shaking my hand.
> _
> Hah; I know this sounds like a joke but it's not (though, yes, I am being flamboyant on purpose).
> 
> Does anyone else have a longer perfect record than me?


POST # 1/apollo11: "Pride goeth before
a Fall": get ready Rookie.

Your Current Approval Rating is at 25%
3 Likes/12 Messages. So, sorry.

How elelegido missed this Glaring
Imperfection is beyond the Bison's
Imagination, but there it is Plain as
Day, on the Profile Page.

Although I would NEVER offer up MY
Approval Rating (74.99%), as being Exem-
plary, I do provide it because elelegido
("The Chosen"en Espanol) Prevaricated
Extravagently in Stating that he had "...
NEVER seen.." a Likes/Msgs Ratio as LOW
as mine. Time for that Eye Exam?

Maybe ALL UPNF would benefit from 
Your Lie-filled-Fury and the Grotesque Distortions that You'll Broadcast-as-
"Fact":

https://uberpeople.net/posts/269868

Be sure to Tell "WonderChild11" to Close
off his Profile, AS YOU HAVE done, so
that Examination of his Content is made near-Impossible.

BTW: Stay tuned for the Master List of
ALL Well-Knowns and Notables equal/
exceeding 100% to see "The 23" that exceeded Your Superb, but hardly Olympian 131.825%.

Mentoring Bison: School's out!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

.


Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1/apollo11: "Pride goeth before
> a Fall": get ready Rookie.
> 
> Your Current Approval Rating is at 25%
> ...


LOL, that post was weeks ago; are you still smarting from that?!

Anyway, if you've now got 74%, that means that you are now more popular than the President of the United States. So well done on that... what are you worried about?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

why uber why said:


> Screw you and your rating ! 1 week in and you think your hot shit . Do it full time for a year and come back . ****ing part timers are ruining this stupid gig for the people that are TRYING to make money . Enjoy your beer money ! ....in all seriousness do you really think you're that great at driving or just maybe much better at brown nosing considering you're still new ! Please dont take this too personal ,its probably all true but i just feel like giving you shit because your exactly what feeds this vicious animal called uber and keeps passengers thinking were all killing it moneywise and dont need tips or respect ! Oh yeah tips, did you get any ?! Im turning into a bitter old cabby over here . Sorry cab drivers ! Alot of you guys are doing better than uber /lyft guys and most have my respect .


POST #15/why uber why: Sing it Brother!
@Chubby11" is SO FULL
of it, clearly he has Self Adulation down
pat. He doesn't even realize that Notable
Optimus Uber is Hosing the Chubster.

BTW: Although You haven't Posted much
You Make it Count: a 147.7% Approval
Rating! See how You "stack up" at:

https://uberpeople.net/posts/338664

Bison Admires AND Inspires.


----------



## madUber74 (Jun 3, 2015)

apollo11 said:


> Red : Yes I do think about my first ding and I know it will come eventually. When it does I'm going to be pretty bummed! I hope to hit 500 with a perfect score.


The first ding hurts. I clipped along first couple of weeks on or around 4.97. I even had a pax tell me he knew I was new since my rating was so high!! Lol. Pax are so ironically funny sometimes!! Then reality set in.

Expect your numbers to settle in at about the following 100 trip breakdown:

85 - 5*
13 - 4*
2 - 3*

And yeah, it blows when you rattle off about thirty 5* rides in a row, to see your rating tick up not one one-hundredth, only to see your rating crater when some drunk ****** gives you a 1 for having the audacity to pick him up (like he requested) during a 3.1 surge. It's why the rating system is highly flawed in it's current form and probably not worth bragging about.

If somehow you hit 500 at perfect, though, I'll buy you a beer!!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberXpert2020 said:


> -- I have a feeling this is someone from UBER and he/she is not up to any good!


POST # 16/UberXpert2020: "Ahoy!" and
Welcome to the UP.Net Forums
from 90's, Sunny, Blue-skied Marco Island
on Florida's Wild SSW Coast.

A #[F]Uber "Plant" ? It wouldn't be the
first time! The Hubris on Parade is pure
#Travis K. Whatapr••k!

☆ ☆ THE TRUTH ABOUT #[F]UBER ☆ ☆ 
Avarice+Deceit+Hubris+Schadenfreude


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> My last 120 rides are 4.97 and I have 2200 rides. Wait until you have 500 rides and come back to report.


.
POST # 14/UberXTampa: Give'em the
Straight Talk there Borat!
@Chubby11" is too busy looking at his
Self-Importance. Congratulations on
Your Approval Rating:

https://uberpeople.net/posts/338664

Way to Go!
Bison Admires AND Inspires.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

alln said:


> Bro you should open driving school and start teaching


POST # 19/alln: Don't Encourage Trolls,
Broheim!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Emp9 said:


> he is wasting his talent for $1 a mile. I heard top gears new show needs a new stig.


POST # 20/Emp9: This Troll DOESN'T
deserve the Attention.
He'll disappear next week, f'sure.

On to the Really Important Stuff: will
Top Gear still be on History Channel?

Bison Abides.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Another Uber Driver said:


> *TROLL ALERT!* I know, even this post gives him troll points, but not as many as some other posts here have given him. He is keeping the Junior Arbiters at Troll Central, in Paris, France busy with this one.


POST # 28/Another Uber Driver: LMAO!
Do You have the Hyper- 
link to Troll Central or a YouTube of the
Junior Arbiters at Work ?

Bison chortling.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

KingTravisHasNoClothes said:


> Bravo Apallo11 on your ground breaking achievement and may I be the first to recommend you , yes YOU . May I have a drumroll please ........... June 2015 6th Star award !
> 
> Not for your 43 rides of a life time. But for being the first driver to travel to the furthest corners of the universe without leaving the earth, well done my good man . By the way do you keep nude pics of yourself in your wallet to gaze at between rides ?. It's obvious moonbeam that the 5.0 is merely an extension for your penis.
> PS; Travis, how was your weekend?


POST # 44/KingTravisHasNoClothes: Nude
photos to gaze at ?
He's TOO BUSY with Self Fellation!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

POST # 65/Osmg95: Verrrrrrrry Nice!
I wouldn't hold Your
Breath waiting for @Chubby11" to Post
HIS Customer's Commentary:

"His Ego...SO bloated..I rode in the Trunk!"


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Jon Janigo said:


> The first ding hurts. I clipped along first couple of weeks on or around 4.97. I even had a pax tell me he knew I was new since my rating was so high!! Lol. Pax are so ironically funny sometimes!! Then reality set in.
> 
> Expect your numbers to settle in at about the following 100 trip breakdown:
> 
> ...


POST # 59/Jon Janigo: Just make sure
that HE drives to
Madison...IF....&....WHEN...he does it.
I'd find it hard to believe that ANYONE
could Maintain 5.0 on Rides 1 - 100, 
never mind Rides 1 - 500! N'gunnaduh.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

You have been rated best by the folks that have had thier license suspended, too drunk to drive, on drugs or otherwise unable to operate a motor vehicle. Be careful who you try to impress. Your the driver, there is some responsibility that goes with that.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Osmg95 said:


> Very very true. Great point. I'm giving you 5 stars. Lol


Sure means a lot more coming from a driver


----------



## Swfl_driver (Mar 21, 2015)

What is it you smoke apollo? Is it medicinal? "Because I am so good" I just spewed out my tea on this quote... It speaks volumes...


----------



## toi (Sep 8, 2014)

there are drivers out there with 6 star ratings, just sayin


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

40 or 50 consecutive 5 star ratings........ This achievement would be better served on the OP's mother's refrigerator. Share the pic OP.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Huberis said:


> 40 or 50 consecutive 5 star ratings........ This achievement would be better served on the OP's mother's refrigerator. Share the pic OP.


Right next to potty trained certificate!


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Right next to potty trained certificate!


POST # 77/UberXTampa:...........+1


----------



## Richard Cranium (Jun 25, 2015)

apollo11 said:


> I think I'm the best driver on the west coast. I started recently and have done 43 rides so far, and have a perfect 5.0 score for every ride. I bet I can maintain this perfect score forever - I'm that good. I wish Uber gave out bonuses to people like me - I make their company look good. After rides people _initiate shaking my hand.
> _
> Hah; I know this sounds like a joke but it's not (though, yes, I am being flamboyant on purpose).
> 
> Does anyone else have a longer perfect record than me?


Travis, is that you? 
I call B.S.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

toi said:


> there are drivers out there with 6 star *AWARDS*, just sayin


*fixed

and with that the OP or the guy with 94 out of 97 rides a 5star would get $1,000 along with it


----------



## Shine'ola (Oct 7, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> That was last 2 weeks in Tampa...East Coast champion so far .. 94 out of 97 rides.


Do you feed your family stars ?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Aren't champions supposed to win something? Look Ma, I was given 96 imaginary stars that don't really exist.
> 
> Wow, thanks Uber.
> 
> The real champion is the guy who does next to f**k all in order to keep his car clean and tidy, plays his own music, denies aux cords, 5-in-an-x, water, snacks and all the other BS requested of drivers, who rocks a 4.60 and gets paid exactly the same as the 5.0 driver.


This sounds like me but I have a 4.85 rating and my pax love me. I haven't vacuumed nor washed my car in a few weeks, have no aux cord and radio stays on my Pandora station no matter what, I will give them nothing but a ride and I may not even drop them off exactly where they requested but they won't complain and most still give me a 5*.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Shine'ola said:


> Do you feed your family stars ?


It's a game. Bragging rights only. Don't be a sour puss, now. This is a tiny little corner of the forum where we're just having fun.

Myself, I dragged my lifetime 4.53 to 4.6 last week! I'm on fire!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> It's a game. Bragging rights only. Don't be a sour puss, now. This is a tiny little corner of the forum where we're just having fun.
> 
> Myself, I dragged my lifetime 4.53 to 4.6 last week! I'm on fire!


It's like bragging about who is the best turd polisher and who can buff up the shiniest turd. It may entertain some, but it's ultimately pointless and not really worth bragging about; much less competing over.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

you have clearly never been bowling

or golfing

Fun is supposed to be pointless


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> you have clearly never been bowling
> 
> or golfing
> 
> Fun is supposed to be pointless


Poor comparison. Bowling is fun. Driving ******s around isn't.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

apollo11 said:


> I think I'm the best driver on the west coast. I started recently and have done 43 rides so far, and have a perfect 5.0 score for every ride. I bet I can maintain this perfect score forever - I'm that good. I wish Uber gave out bonuses to people like me - I make their company look good. After rides people _initiate shaking my hand.
> _
> Hah; I know this sounds like a joke but it's not (though, yes, I am being flamboyant on purpose).
> 
> Does anyone else have a longer perfect record than me?


How old are you? I think I may have met your dad here in Jacksonville.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Who else here is the greatest ever at something? I have made both slow cooked chicken thighs and short ribs perfect now, countless times. That could be many more than 43 it might be slightly less than 43, but every time has been perfect, zero demerits, five stars (wine helps) every time. I am the master of both crock pot and Dutch Oven. Include the pork shoulder to the list of items and some would ask "How can you **** that up?" I wouldn't know cause I'm the best.

Who else is the best at whatever - by dubious and worthless measure?


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> you have clearly never been bowling
> 
> or golfing
> 
> Fun is supposed to be pointless


In Uber Golf, every hole is a par five and you need to exactly make par, anything else is a failure.


----------



## Icarus (Jun 12, 2015)

Im the best ever at reciting toy story 2. Ever. I can talk that movie from go to woah, including the song.


----------



## LaustinAustin (Jun 29, 2015)

apollo11 said:


> did this because I have respect for Uber


You had me until you put "respect" and "UBER" in the same sentence.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> How old are you? I think I may have met your dad here in Jacksonville.


POST # 87/JaxBeachDriver: Too funny!
If this Kiddywink ISN'T
Uber Jax 's then he's his Doppelganger!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 87/JaxBeachDriver: Too funny!
> If this Kiddywink ISN'T
> Uber Jax 's then he's his Doppelganger!


At least uber jax had a lot more than 50 rides under his belt. His method truly did work for him.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> At least uber jax had a lot more than 50 rides under his belt. His method truly did work for him.


I thought Uberjax was very entertaining; I liked him. He did talk a load of BS at times, but who doesn't.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

6 star award went to Uber driver in LA, CA.

http://newsroom.uber.com/2015/04/the-sixth-star-award-goes-global/#collapseSeven

Suck it newber.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> 6 star award went to Uber driver in LA, CA.
> 
> http://newsroom.uber.com/2015/04/the-sixth-star-award-goes-global/#collapseSeven
> 
> Suck it newber.





apollo11 said:


> I think I'm the best driver on the west coast. I started recently and have done 43 rides so far, and have a perfect 5.0 score for every ride. I bet I can maintain this perfect score forever - I'm that good. I wish Uber gave out bonuses to people like me - I make their company look good. After rides people _initiate shaking my hand.
> _
> Hah; I know this sounds like a joke but it's not (though, yes, I am being flamboyant on purpose).
> 
> Does anyone else have a longer perfect record than me?


POST # 1/apollo11: When You come up
for Air, try clicking on:

https://uberpeople.net/posts/343831

Yeah....4.96 over 2600 Rides in 7 months!
Are You even up to 75 yet?

Thanks, KGB7!
Bison chortling.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Still a firm 5 stars for me - on my last 2 rides.

That counts doesn't it?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Still a firm 5 stars for me - on my last 2 rides.
> 
> That counts doesn't it?


You're approaching the higher echelons


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

I am clearly the finest, most accomplished driver in the desert. I once had a 17-week run of only 5-star ratings. But alas, that record and $1.75 will get me a cup of coffee anywhere.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Desert Driver said:


> I am clearly the finest, most accomplished driver in the desert. I was had a 17-week run of only 5-star ratings. But alas, that record and $1.75 will get me a cup of coffee anywhere.


did you tip your passengers?


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Still a firm 5 stars for me - on my last 2 rides.
> 
> That counts doesn't it?


Check Uber Rating on Google, most driver if not all of them have higher rating than Uner itself ::)))


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Have you seen the video of the guy the cops put a PIT maneuver on 4 times?
He shifted into neutral and spun her back around 3 times. The 4th one bit him. 

I want that guy to drive Uber. He was impressive, and they caught him on video. 

Apollo 11, like Penn and Teller he told us he was not lying to us.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

UberXTampa said:


> Another new driver who has figured it all!
> I bet all your female riders ask you if you want to see their **** as well!


Doncha love when that happens? I call it the Uber Flash.


----------



## apollo11 (Jun 27, 2015)

OK. Back. I'm about 100 rides in now and I'm a 4.97. Sad.


----------



## apollo11 (Jun 27, 2015)

Oh and I just heard about the six star award in this thread. That's sweet! How do I qualify - because at 4.97 I'm rated higher than the people they profiled. I haven't seen anything about it since the April news post.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

apollo11 said:


> OK. Back. I'm about 100 rides in now and I'm a 4.97. Sad.


1438 rides in.
4.97 also.
Keep working, li'l buckaroo!


----------



## apollo11 (Jun 27, 2015)

Wow! Haha. Nice work, man. Why didn't you win the sixth star award? Seriously the guy who last won in North America had a 4.92...


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

apollo11 said:


> Wow! Haha. Nice work, man. Why didn't you win the sixth star award? Seriously the guy who last won in North America had a 4.92...


It is for going above and beyond, go pay for someone's groceries and then take them home if you want it.


----------



## Prudence (Jul 28, 2015)

Apollo 11, Come down from that cloud you are on.
I had a 5.0 for a nice, long run. One night a group of females got into my car and said, "Wow, your pic is HOT and you are the only driver that
has a 5.0 rating! That is incredible!" I went home that night and woke up with a 4.98 rating.
Yeah, I pouted, pleaded w Uber to re consider.
Then I recognized that the "ratings" concept is so unbalanced. The pax don't have parameters as to objectively judge us, they don't know that we can be in jeopardy of being deactivated at 4.5, plus a 3rd party, (uber) is the entity that ultimately makes the decisions. That pax could have been drunk, throwing up in your car, cussing, and then giving you a 3.0 rating. That rating sticks with you. Uber will not change it. I have asked them to reconsider 3 times and they are still saying "no".


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Prudence said:


> Apollo 11, Come down from that cloud you are on.
> I had a 5.0 for a nice, long run. One night a group of females got into my car and said, "Wow, your pic is HOT and you are the only driver that
> has a 5.0 rating! That is incredible!" I went home that night and woke up with a 4.98 rating.
> Yeah, I pouted, pleaded w Uber to re consider.
> Then I recognized that the "ratings" concept is so unbalanced. The pax don't have parameters as to objectively judge us, they don't know that we can be in jeopardy of being deactivated at 4.5, plus a 3rd party, (uber) is the entity that ultimately makes the decisions. That pax could have been drunk, throwing up in your car, cussing, and then giving you a 3.0 rating. That rating sticks with you. Uber will not change it. I have asked them to reconsider 3 times and they are still saying "no".


I had a 17-week run of only 5-star ratings. Then one night a drunken punk and five of his pals tried to get into my car that could accommodate only four riders. Long story short, Uber did eventually remove the rating but it took several weeks. Yes, Uber will remove ****ed up ratings but they won't actually change them. And it takes many weeks of persuasion.

But the bottom line is that the driver rating system is so horribly flawed that we really don't need to think much about it as long as we're above 4.7. Because paxs rate drivers on an interval scale but then Uber makes keep/kill decisions based on an ordinal scale, there is no semblance of statistical validity here. Uber knows the rating system is horribly flawed but it has stated over and over that it intends to keep the flawed system because it's simple and it seems like it's valid, even though it's not valid in the least.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

So, what's your secret? BJ, handjob or spreading cheeks?


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> So, what's your secret? BJ, handjob or spreading cheeks?


Rock solid logic and a concrete grasp of statistics.


----------



## Prudence (Jul 28, 2015)

I have devised my own method of maintaining my 5.0 rating:
Free: 
1)In N Out drive thru, or, 
2) a stop off at a Thai Massage for 20 minutes.


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Prudence said:


> I have devised my own method of maintaining my 5.0 rating:
> Free:
> 1)In N Out drive thru, or,
> 2) a stop off at a Thai Massage for 20 minutes.


The malnourished coyote likes the way you think.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> Rock solid logic and a concrete grasp of statistics.


That's great, whatever floats your boat.... But the condescending remark was for the OP.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

RockinEZ said:


> Have you seen the video of the guy the cops put a PIT maneuver on 4 times?
> He shifted into neutral and spun her back around 3 times. The 4th one bit him.
> 
> I want that guy to drive Uber. He was impressive, and they caught him on video.
> ...


I've seen that video numerous times.... Awesome!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> That's great, whatever floats your boat.... But the condescending remark was for the OP.


Roger that!


----------



## pasadenauber (Jan 16, 2015)

Prudence said:


> I have devised my own method of maintaining my 5.0 rating:
> Free:
> 1)In N Out drive thru, or,
> 2) a stop off at a Thai Massage for 20 minutes.


you know of a "Thai Massage" place?


----------

